# Don't drink the water



## bobnabq (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't recall if it was on this forum or another website (I couldn't find in via SEARCH) but I've read that the water from the drinking fountains aboard Amtrak trains is, well, horrid. With that in mind I plan to buy a filtered water bottle to bring along. There are a variety online, and each contains a filter inside the bottle, which contains about 3/4 liter of water. I've not been able to find online a picture of a typical Amtrak water fountain. Is it constructed so I can fill the bottle directly from it, or would I need fill something else (a cup?) and pour it into the bottle?

Thanks


----------



## TransitGeek (Jun 5, 2011)

I've only had experience with Superliners and the CA coaches so far, so take this as only applicable to Western trains, but on those you've got a spigot pointing downwards roughly 2 or 3 in. over a drain. You can get a water bottle in there if it's angled, depending on your water bottle. Small paper cups are provided in a dispenser near the spigot. Note that, on particularly rough track, the bottle-filling operation can be a bit messier than desired.

Also, I've never had a problem with Amtrak water. It's regular old tap water from whatever city they last filled the tanks. Then again, I'll drink tap water at home. My wife prefers to carry filtered water with her.


----------



## bobnabq (Jun 5, 2011)

TransitGeek said:


> Then again, I'll drink tap water at home.


 

I've always drank tab water, preferring to chill it in the fridge at home.

The only place I had problems with tap water was in the Tampa, FL area where it gave me stomach cramps (_and nothing else_, thank GOD).

I may bring along a collapsible camping cup to fill the bottle.

(An old boyscout here)


----------



## amamba (Jun 5, 2011)

I have no issue with the water on the train, but I also drink tap water!


----------



## RRrich (Jun 5, 2011)

Born & raised in NYC, went to school in BOS then moved to STL - all have GOOD tap water.

In some cities, Houston comes to mind, the tap water is HORRID, then I would drink something else. In sleepers they give you bottled water.


----------



## EB_OBS (Jun 5, 2011)

AMTRAK sanitizes and rinses it's water tanks on a regular basis. Just FYI.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Jun 5, 2011)

The taste is not something that you seek out, I don't have any health fears just a bad taste and less than desirable temperature. I like my beverages ice cold and steaming hot.


----------



## jdcnosse (Jun 5, 2011)

I tended to use the water from the bathroom sink actually, and on each of my 4 trips (GRR to FLG, roundtrip twice) I never had a problem. If my water bottle couldn't fit under the faucet then I'd simply go down to the cafe car, ask for a cup of ice, and then use that cup to fill the water bottle up and save it. The ice also helps with the taste, I've found that the tap water back home is nicer, however that's when you just bring along some crystal light or kool-aid packets to mix in the water bottle.


----------



## TraneMan (Jun 5, 2011)

I've had no issue with drinking the water on the train.. The only downfall it's warm so it may taste off. I'm an ice water person myself.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jun 5, 2011)

For what it's worth I always order water in addition to whatever I'm drinking in the dinning car. They usually serve it with lemon so that may help but it's always tasted just fine to me.


----------



## henryj (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't they give you bottled water on the LD trains? And I always take a couple with me anyway.


----------



## rtabern (Jun 5, 2011)

Egh, my philosophy on the water in the cars is... it probably won't kill you or make you sick... but it's probably not the healthiest thing either. I usually will go sleeper on long trips I'll use the small bottles of water... and when I go coach on daytrips I usually get a Pepsi or something in the lounge. I have always sorta wondered about the water though... I mean if a coach car sat in storage for awhile do they drain the tanks or could some of the water be a few months old?


----------



## rtabern (Jun 5, 2011)

henryj said:


> Don't they give you bottled water on the LD trains? And I always take a couple with me anyway.


Free bottled water, coffee, Orange/Apple/Cranberry juice in the sleepers... but coach only gets free spicket water... but has other options for sale in the lounge car


----------



## jdcnosse (Jun 5, 2011)

I was in coach, and had no cash on me, but I was also trying to make my first and second trip very cheaply. lol I figure water is good enough, especially when for only a couple dollars I can buy a box of those to-go drink mixes to mix with my water for the same price as one pop in the cafe car


----------



## transit54 (Jun 5, 2011)

Never had an issue with the water. Doesn't taste great (I think it also depends what city it was filled up in) but I appreciate that there's free water available.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting thread. I've never actually drank Amtrak's spigot water before. I drink tap water just about anywhere in the US, but after seeing all the non-potable warnings for spigot water on aircraft I just assumed that the water on Amtrak was in the same category and was best left for washing up and not for drinking. I guess that's not necessarily the case. However the visual of a water hose laying around some random station platform doesn't sound all that appealing. Sometimes you see a given car's water supply splashing out over the car's trucks and wonder just how clean and well sealed that system is.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 6, 2011)

There are specific hoses with strict storage standards for the drinkable (potable) water/ If the fittings or ends of the hose even touch the ground they must be sanitized as per FDA standards. The potable water servicing points are limited to locations where the hoses, water servicing points and all related equipment are certified and servicing employees are trained and certified by Amtrak. The water tanks are sanitized per FDA procedure on a regular basis, and equipment that set aside for repair in the yards have the water tank drained if the repair cannot be made in the same day as the car was removed from service.

Yes the water may not taste the same as your familiar home tap water but it is SAFE to drink and it is tested periodically to insure that it is.


----------



## jdcnosse (Jun 6, 2011)

I was told by my parents to not drink the water on board during my first trip, and then during one of our "smoke stops" when I went out to stretch my legs (I don't smoke) I was wondering up and down the platform and noticed a sign on the train that said "potable water" and I assumed that it was safe to drink then.


----------



## George Harris (Jun 6, 2011)

RRrich said:


> Born & raised in NYC, went to school in BOS then moved to STL - all have GOOD tap water.
> 
> In some cities, Houston comes to mind, the tap water is HORRID, then I would drink something else. In sleepers they give you bottled water.


Try the water in Slidell, Louisiana. It is famous throughout the south. I leave it to others to explain the mystery of why. Had8ley should be able to add much to this thought.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 6, 2011)

oldtimer2 said:


> Yes the water may not taste the same as your familiar home tap water but it is SAFE to drink and it is tested periodically to insure that it is.


Sure the drinking water is safe. It's the ice in the sleepers that's more likely to make you sick. Whenever I use Amtrak ice I soak it in a sanitizing liquid first. I find that gin works well for this.


----------



## TraneMan (Jun 6, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> oldtimer2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the water may not taste the same as your familiar home tap water but it is SAFE to drink and it is tested periodically to insure that it is.
> ...


LOL What about me who don't drink? :help:


----------



## RRrich (Jun 6, 2011)

TraneMan said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > oldtimer2 said:
> ...


I drink my martinis _UP_. I would be happy to give you the ice after I;m done with it. :hi:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 6, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> oldtimer2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the water may not taste the same as your familiar home tap water but it is SAFE to drink and it is tested periodically to insure that it is.
> ...


Vodka works equally well!

:help: -_-


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 6, 2011)

One of my travel rituals now includes bringing a 16.9 oz (500ml) bottle of water. I then mix in one of those Crystal Light or Propel powders in it. Worked fine refilling with tap from the coaches or two of those little bottles in the sleeper. Worked until my SCA saw my empty bottle and tossed it.


----------

